# Help fix my failing memory



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a few plants that were obtained from fellow hobbyst which I can no longer remember the name of. I think I forgot that I might not remember the name or I would have written them down. or did I and now I can't remember where I wrote them down. 

The first one, the leaves are about 3/4" long and they tend to close up just before the lights go out.










The second is about the same leaf size, but are more red. Those are 1/8" holes in the spray bar,










The last one is a Ludwigia but I don't know which one.










The tank is a 80 Gal with 2.4 WPG Soil substrate with Pressure C02.

Thanks in advance, (I might forget to thank you guys later.) 

Brian


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 _Rotala rotundifolia
_
#2 _Ludwigia arcuata_

#3_ Ludwigia repens x arcuata
_


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Caven


----------

